# How to Grow Java Moss



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Doesn anyone have any tips on how to make Java Moss grow faster? I am trying to make enough to sell. 
Are there special requirements to boost growth? 
Thanks! :-D


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Put it in water


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

Actually java moss grows super fast when it is out of water, I am growing it this way right now. I have a thin layer sitting on wet sand at the bottom of an empty 10 gallon and then the top is covered with saran wrap to keep the humidity up. I just have it sitting next to a window that gets a lot of light.


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow, that is so cool! I never knew that!


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

Yup, just keep a small amount of water in the tank and it will grow like crazy.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Ooh, interesting! I recently purchased some and I'd wondered the same thing. I've got some extra pool filter sand, I may divide the portion in half and do an experiment between submerged and semi-aquatic.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks guys! I just need enough growing so I can support my betta rescue. 
I'll still appreciate any suggestions


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

I really wanted a carpet effect in the 10 gallon and knew that it would be much easier to achieve if I grew out of water. 

Oh, I might need to add that the tank also has a 1/2 inch layer of potting soil under the sand. However, you could probably just do sand and root tabs or maybe just sand I am not too sure.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay, thanks. out of water, got it. I really need the money. Do you think that people with pay $3 for a handful or 2?


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

PetMania said:


> Okay, thanks. out of water, got it. I really need the money. Do you think that people with pay $3 for a handful or 2?


It would really depend on where and who you are selling to. Check out Aquabid and any places in your areas and see what they are selling it for and then base your prices off that.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Petco- doesn't sell it
PetSmart-$8 a golfball size
this forum- $3-5 a ball

I was thinking filling half a sandwich bag for $3 when I get going. It _might_ be a better deal than above.
I will be selling on here. If friends or family wants some of course I'll sell, too.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow neato, guys! Now I want to grow it like this too. X3 I need more!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

RowdyBetta said:


> Wow neato, guys! Now I want to grow it like this too. X3 I need more!


Lol. I love to decorate with moss. I also think it works great with spawning.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

PetMania said:


> Petco- doesn't sell it
> PetSmart-$8 a golfball size
> this forum- $3-5 a ball
> 
> ...


Whenever you have some available, I'll definitely be interested in a handful or two!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yay! I already have hungry customers!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, so the potting mix under the sand...I'm assuming that the nutrients are entering the water column from the moist soil up into the sand and then into the small amount of moisture getting to the moss from it's own absorption of water and from the water in the air humidity? 

Since the moss doesn't have roots, I'm having to think about this for a minute...or maybe I'm just slow.  It's happened before...  I swear after I finished calculus in college it was all just a downhill slope from there, lol!


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

Shew! Don't even get me started on math lol!

Yes, the nutrients come up from the soil into the small amount of water and is then absorbed by the java moss. The only reason I even used a soil layer is to keep my options open if I decided to add any heavy root feeders.

The great thing about java moss is it is super hardy, so you could experiment with growing it many different ways


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info!  I still don't know how I managed to get through calc...it's been thirteen, fourteen years ago now? It's still just an academic blur of formulas and letters...  

Yes, I've read stories about people who actually let it dry out completely, like for months, and then refilled a tank where it was stuck and it started growing again. That sounds fantastic, lol!  

We have a trumpet vine in our backyard like this...it's pretty, big scarlet flowers that attract bumblebees and hummingbirds...but it's taken OVER my deck. I ignored it for a month a few summers ago, and was shocked to discover one afternoon that it had completely enshrouded an entire table and four chairs worth of wrought iron deck furniture. It was in there...but you couldn't see it!  That stuff grows like there is NO TOMORROW.  We finally got tired of fighting it, cut it off at the base, completely took it out, only a stump was left, sprayed it with vinegar...and it *still* came back the next year. You can't kill it, lol!


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

I think $3 is fair. My LFS sells a big cup of it for $4.99. I think $2 is selling yourself short, and since you're supporting a rescue I think people will tend to spend the extra dollar. Crap, outside lowes the other day the Boy Scouts were fundraising, they wanted $15 for a bag of caramel popcorn. FIFTEEN DOLLARS.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I've heard java moss dies out (but comes back) is it is submerged again after being grown out of water.


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> I've heard java moss dies out (but comes back) is it is submerged again after being grown out of water.


I have heard that too, but I am hoping that since I have left a small level of water in the tank that will help keep it from dying and I plan to fill the tank very slowly once it has developed a carpet.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

As long as the moss is green, it should come back after being dried out.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

JamieL said:


> I think $3 is fair. My LFS sells a big cup of it for $4.99. I think $2 is selling yourself short, and since you're supporting a rescue I think people will tend to spend the extra dollar. Crap, outside lowes the other day the Boy Scouts were fundraising, they wanted $15 for a bag of caramel popcorn. FIFTEEN DOLLARS.


 $15????? That's a rip off......unless it was really good

But yeah, I hope I can make enough money to help out with all of the electric and water bills, because fish take up more of that. 
How big is the cup?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Alright. I took your advice- thanks to all of you  - and hopefully I'll have some luscious, green moss for sale.

Oh, one more q:
How do I ship java moss?


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

PetMania said:


> $15????? That's a rip off......unless it was really good
> 
> But yeah, I hope I can make enough money to help out with all of the electric and water bills, because fish take up more of that.
> How big is the cup?


It was an 8oz cup, stuffed pretty full


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

JamieL said:


> It was an 8oz cup, stuffed pretty full


Hmmm.....I have competition lol


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

PetMania said:


> Oh, one more q:
> How do I ship java moss?


I ship it in a ziplock bag, in a padded envelope. No water in the bag. I ship it priority and it arrives anywhere in the 48 in 3 days or less. Don't worry, I am not competition - I just dump it off on people when I get over run with it.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

you got another customer waiting for you petmania!


----------

